# Heavily delayed



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hello

After a very early start from Calais this morning and following on from yesterday's early arrival at Calais, I set off to Garda intending to run pretty much non stop and at high speed. However, due to a road closure near Lille, an accident in Belgium, snow in Belgium and again in Luxembourg, I am about 6 hours behind schedule. With that in mind, about one hour ago I was finally approaching Strasbourg and decided to divert into the camping municipal at Obernai. I am still about eight hours away from Lake Garda so the party tonight has gone out of the window. 

The good news though - and there is two lots. I phoned Matteo (the lad who kidnapped me and Oscar last year on his boat) and he said....

(try to say this with an Italian accent)

"Dont worry Rooosssssellll, tomorrow we make another private party". 

Heaven knows what a private party is. 

Secondly, as I am at Obernai, I am going for a shower and to put some clean clobber on and am then going to the Christmas Markets. I am told the town is very busy. 

Full journey blog to follow. 

Russell


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Shame you missed the party perhaps the second one will make up for it.

Drive safely


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Good luck Russell enjoy yourself Pictures came out well. :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Rooosssssellll

Shame you missed the big party, but I think you made the right decision. Have fun at the market  

Gerald


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Wise move Russell - you will get a look at the market, be well rested for the party tomorrow and arrive safely 8) 

Take care.

Sue


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hello Rooossseeellll,

A wise move pal. It's not the getting there that's important, it's the getting there *safely*!!!

How long are you away for?

Safe and pleasant travels.

Jock & Rita.

P.S. Are you online via 3, or Big Mac's WiFi? :wink:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Did you realise you are pidgeoned toed. 8O


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Pusser said:


> Did you realise you are pidgeoned toed. 8O


That's not his feet. It's the Phantom Gasser of old Strasboug town. 8O

Dougie.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*WiFi*



JockandRita said:


> Hello Rooossseeellll,
> 
> A wise move pal. It's not the getting there that's important, it's the getting there *safely*!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Jock

I am using the campsite's free WiFi.

The site is quite busy, mostly Dutch and German motorhomes, a British caravan and a British registered RV.

It is absolutely freezing outside though. The outsides of the Kontiki have ice patterns forming. At least that must mean the van is well insulated, otherwise escaping heat would prevent the ice from forming.

An early start tomo though for Garda. I do not want to get caught out again.

I think I left Calais at five past four this morning, not sure if that was French or British time, I can't rememer which clock says what!

Russell

Pusser - I think my penguin looking foot prints may well have something to do with the fact I was parading about in my slippers, slipping and sliding all over the shop.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Have a great time Russell.

We like Obernai, enjoy the christmas market.

By the way Jabulile is a little poorly. She has acute osteoarthritis in both hock joints and then Sat went really strange. She had developed an infection so it has been a week-end of vet trips for injections, twice on Sat and again this morning.

Luckily she is brighter today and is eating a bit now. She has stopped hiding and acting strangely.


----------

